# Asian Palm Civet



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Have been on the phone to DEFRA today about something else, and just asked out interest and because the DWA list was confusing. They've told me that an Asian Palm Civet (Paradoxus hermaphroditus) is DWA??? Any offers? I really don't see how it can be - he's not dangerous in the slightest! Can someone put my mind at rest please?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Hi 

they are on the list ... under the family Viverridae all of the genus civettictis

Look nice though .. have you got one ?


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

But these are genus Paradoxurus. Civettictis are African civets.

Not answering the other question till I'm sure either way!!


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

I understand that :whistling2:

I can see its not that clear, as that is all it say's on the list, i can only think that DEFRA are putting them under the same umbrella as a subspecies which would be a shame. 

Good luck


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

All sorted, have an email on it's way to confirm they aren't on the list.

So yes, we do have one, he's pretty darn cute, if a little wriggly!

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Sounds good glad you got it sorted ... I wish they would make thier list's more clear :2thumb:

Love to see some pic's when you have chance :mf_dribble:

Take care


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW, me too !



firece_creatures said:


> Sounds good glad you got it sorted ... I wish they would make thier list's more clear :2thumb:
> 
> Love to see some pic's when you have chance :mf_dribble:
> 
> Take care


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a look it isn't clear at all is it, glad you have some confirmation on the way. Would love to see pics :flrt:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think its clear on the schedual what is on and is not
firstly it notes what FAMILY the section is related too
then what SPECIES if its not named its not on simple

*FAMILY *_Viverridae :_
All of the Genus _Civettictis._
All of the Genus _Viverra._
The species _Cryptoprocta ferox._

So there for the AS genus _Paradoxurus _is not named it therefore isnt on the schedual. Hope this clears it up a little.
Lee


----------

